# How far do you hit your PW?



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

I hit mine about 100-120 yards

Just wondering to see were I stand


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My Callaway X18 PW is only something like 48 degrees, so I can move it a pretty good distance for an old guy... about 120 if I nuke it, more like 105 hit smoothly and with control. I can blade it about 240...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Same for me... I can probably hit it 120 with a perfect swing... usually more like 110-115 though.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Chivas said:


> I hit mine about 100-120 yards
> 
> Just wondering to see were I stand


If I used a 3'o clock swing, I could hit it around 115 to 120yards.
But with a 11ó clock swing approach with a follow through, I can hit it around 150yards ( no bounce ).

I think my TM r7 XD works better PING G5 iron


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

On a full shot, I can hit my 47* PW about 150-155 yards. I typically aim for 100-130 yards with it. Thats usually enough to get to the green.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm right about in that range as well. Overall, on the longer end of that range. The loft of my PW is 45°.

I've been improving my swing and my distances have been erratic as I make changes and get them in sync. Lately on the range it has been 120 to 130.... drives me nuts - just can't depend on the yardage!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

48 degree, about 110-115 on average, though haven't been using it as much since I got the gap wedge 52 degrees, I get more consistent loft with it.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I had a terrible day on the course yesterday... just no swing at all, so I tried some things I probably wouldn't do otherwise and one of them worked.

I had a stiff wind at my back and hit a 150 yard pitching wedge. I think I hit it harder than my driver and it was so high it almost hit an airplane...  ... but it got to the front of the green.

Today, in honor of my longest ever PW, I'm wearing a red shirt and black pants because it's Sunday...


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I can get 125 yards of carry with a decent shot.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

mine goes about 150 on a full shot i usually stick to the 125-145 range though. i topped out around 140 with a broken ankle this week though


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Ping*

I hit my PW between 125to 135.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

this afternoon I was golfing I had about a 8 foot pitch shot to the hole. I was in the rought and it was flat all the way to the hole. SO i hit it and it landed after about 4 feet. then it bounced once a totally checked up. I was using one of the new pro v1 balls. is this normal or was it the ball?


----------



## Mid70s (Apr 10, 2007)

full, smooth PW swing is 140 yds.....now if i could only hit my sand wedge farther than 80 yds, lol


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 5, 2007)

130-140 with a nice high trajectory. Could probably squeeze 150 out of it but with no touch, so it would be useless.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

If I hooded it, and swung for the fences, I bet I could get a PW to go about 190, lol, but I'm an accuracy kind of guy, so a PW is my 140 club.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

you honestly think you can hit your pitching wedge 190? WOW lol


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 5, 2007)

Chivas said:


> you honestly think you can hit your pitching wedge 190? WOW lol


Never skulled one?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Like I said earlier, I can probably skull one about 240. At least that's what it seems like, more times than I'd like to remember... *WHY DID YOU PEOPLE GET ME ON THIS??????*

With the new irons that have regular shafts, I guess the next step is learning how far I hit things all over again. I don't mind losing a bit of distance if the effort is so controlled that I'm not in pain at the end of the round. Should be interesting...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Ya know... this is really sort of a misleading thread. Most of us probably COULD hit a PW 150 if we tried, but why would you want to? I am just as likely to hit a knockdown 3/4 8I for a 120 yard shot as I am my PW. For me, that's a more controlled shot, keeps the wind from having much effect on the ball, and is easier on my back than a nuked PW. It's a shot that I've had in the bag for almost 20 years, and it's one of my favorites. It goes right along with my 150 yard knockdown 25° hybrid shot, played for the same reason, to keep the ball out of the wind. 

I would far rather have an arsenal of shots that I can apply to different clubs than a bag full of clubs with which I can only play one shot.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Feb 21, 2007)

I feel inferior... I hit mine about 100 yards, semi-accurately.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Leo - Don't feel inferior... We may not hit our pitching wedges as far as some of these young flat belly kids, but we're old enough TO DRINK BEER !!!

You, me and Rick... any time pal!!!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Chivas said:


> you honestly think you can hit your pitching wedge 190? WOW lol


Yea, maybe even further. Depends on the weather  Play it way back in your stance, hood the clubface and close your stance for a big draw. It would come off like a 7-iron. Bam, 190 yard PW. I wouldn't ever have any reason to do it unless it was to win a bet or something. It's not really a healthy swing.

I believe it Ben Hogan who was once asked in a pratice round what club he hit on a par 3. He then proceeded to hit 3 different clubs the exact same distance.

Any shot is possible with a little imagination.

I guess you missed it when I said my PW is my 140 club


----------



## CallaCobra (Apr 14, 2007)

i hit my PW about 130-140.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

cbwheeler said:


> Yea, maybe even further. Depends on the weather  Play it way back in your stance, hood the clubface and close your stance for a big draw. It would come off like a 7-iron. Bam, 190 yard PW. I wouldn't ever have any reason to do it unless it was to win a bet or something. It's not really a healthy swing.
> 
> I believe it Ben Hogan who was once asked in a pratice round what club he hit on a par 3. He then proceeded to hit 3 different clubs the exact same distance.
> 
> ...



Sure, you can do that..but even then I dubt it would travle 190..unless your counting the 30 yards of roll.:laugh: Yeah, that shot is real useful..nothing like hitting a PW 190, then having it bounce another 10 yards off the back of the green, because it had no backspin.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

i guarantee you that hogan would never hit a pw 190 unless there was a 100 foot drop in elevation. in that practice round he probably hit 5,6,7 from 170yd or something similar to that. a 190 pw would be useless, inconsistent and inaccurate. try a 5i next time


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

cbwheeler said:


> Yea, maybe even further. Depends on the weather  Play it way back in your stance, hood the clubface and close your stance for a big draw. It would come off like a 7-iron. Bam, 190 yard PW. I wouldn't ever have any reason to do it unless it was to win a bet or something. It's not really a healthy swing.
> 
> I believe it Ben Hogan who was once asked in a pratice round what club he hit on a par 3. He then proceeded to hit 3 different clubs the exact same distance.
> 
> ...


If you hit that pw 190 yards, how far do you hit your 3 iron ?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

In reality, I use my pw from around 120 - 130 yards approximately, however with the weather improving in the uk, getting warmer, the ball is travelling in the air further.


----------



## bEn_M (Apr 16, 2007)

I use Callaway X14's and hit my wedge about 140-150 but id rather hit a smooth punchy 9 from that distance as i can control it alot better!


----------



## packerfan1 (Mar 12, 2007)

*PW distance*

Right around 100 yards.
On the local par 3 muni, we have a 113 yard par-3 8th hole, I see most guys use a PW or 9 iron there...so I can't be that unusual to be 'that short' at 100 for a PW.
If you are hitting your PW '190' or even '140' that doesn't leave you a lot of choices for distances under 100 yards, full swing wise anyhow. Distance is sometimes a handicap, especially with the short irons.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Ah but a big key to golf is distance control. You are correct sir. Distance can be a hinderance if you cannot effectively control it. The longer the ball is in the air, the longer it has to lose its spin and drift off line. This is why I prefer 3/4 wedges over 190 yard wedges :laugh: 



fitz-uk said:


> If you hit that pw 190 yards, how far do you hit your 3 iron ?


I don't normally use a 3-iron, but when well struck, about 240. Keep in mind this is a low shot with a lot of roll.

Hey Fitz, how do you like that 3 wood. I'm in the market for one and am looking at the r5 and r7 models. Any feedback?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

fitz-uk said:


> In reality, I use my pw from around 120 - 130 yards approximately, however with the weather improving in the uk, getting warmer, the ball is travelling in the air further.


That's my normal distance as well. Whenever I'm pitching, or chipping, my PW is go to it club, and around 100-130 is my liked distance.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I had 141 yards into the 6th green yesterday and elected to hit a 9-iron because it was a little windy. I hit it well and the ball went 10 yards long... Made me think of this thread.. PW 140.. blagh, what was I thinking, lol.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I've been there, myself..lol


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I've been there myself..lol:laugh:


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Boy I tell you once I master the game inbetween my ears, I might be a pretty good golfer


----------



## degoins (Jul 14, 2007)

I can hit a PW 150 yards as well with an all out swing but thats not what it's for. At 100-120 though I can place it almost anywhere I want to nice and high.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I hit my 48° PW many different distances. On the range I can't get it past the 75 yrd mark, w/ a full swing. But on the course when I am on the red stake 100 yrd marker or behind I seem to totaly miss the green by going over w/ the full swing.


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

.


I'll use a PW up to 130 yds., but my comfortable distance is between 120 - 125 yds.


-JP


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

80% swing....134yards....100% 148yards....48* PW...i can play as low as 60 yards with it precisely...but i really like the 120 yard shot with pw and 100 yard shot.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I was going to regenerate this thread..but I see poeple have already done that for me..anyway, I hit a PW like 200 yards today. I had help though. It was frickin windy! I'm talking 40 mph+ tailwinds!! I took a full swing, with a PW, and it just flew! I saw it bounce off a metal thing in our pasture. The thing is about 175 out there, and I hit it, and my ball bounced about another 25 yards or so! I was laughing at that shot...200 yard PW, ridiculous!

I grabbed my driver for kicks, and by this time, the wind was stronger. I'd say around 50 mph gusts. A little hard to keep my balance at this point..I sent three balls God knows how far, over the fence, and almost nailed my neighbors barn in the other pasture! 

Oh what fun the wind is! lol.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Holy &%$^& that is far w/ a PW. If you were on the course w/ that much wind, you would barly have to take out your driver.


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

48* ~118-130 out of the shortgrass, like to play a ~110 knockdown into big tilted greens with my PW. off the tee if i make a big swing i can get 138 or so. 

my PW doesn't get as much playing time these days. the 52 seems the better fit on less-than-full swings right around the 100 marker.


----------



## .x.Bethan.x. (Nov 21, 2006)

I can hit mine about 110 yards but no more than that
x


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Topflite_d2 said:


> Holy &%$^& that is far w/ a PW. If you were on the course w/ that much wind, you would barly have to take out your driver.


Yeah, it suprised me, but if the trajectory would have been lower, I would have been looking at a 185 carry. It flew a bit high.

I wanted to play yesterday! I like playing in the wind, it makes it more challenging. But, with all the rain we've been getting, it just isn't possible..

I've resorted to hitting practice balls in my house. I've been firing them at the curtains. I really need to get on the course..


----------



## degoins (Jul 14, 2007)

I have found that to be because of the crappy old beat up balls! I had the same problem a few months ago so I pulled a prov out of my bag and it was 30 yards longer. Ofcourse I walked out and picked up my ball! I'm too tight to leave it.


----------

